# Lake Coeur D' Alene, Coeur D' Alene, Idaho



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got back from Northern Idaho and thought I'd post a trip report for your general amusement. I hired a guide to take me bass and pike fishing. Normally, they spend a lot of their time taking people out by trolling for Chinook salmon that have been stocked into the lake. I told him there was no way I wanted to do any trolling, just casting. We met at the tackle shop at 7 AM. I thought that was a bit late but it wasn't even 60 degrees out yet. We got to the lake shortly thereafter and the water temp was 63. We took off and drove a short way to a weedy flat area. The guide handed me a baitcaster and asked if I knew how to use it....tied on was a Mann's Stretch Minus 1 in chartreuse. That lure looked like it had been through hell with tooth marks all over it. I threw it out and started ripping it over the weeds. On about the third cast, bam! A nice smallmouth bass tagged it. A couple of casts later, a nice northern pike hit it. Score 2 for me, 0 for the guide. A couple of casts later, the guide scores a nice 4 lb. largemouth on of all things...a banjo minnow. No kidding. The trolling motor starts acting up so the guide pulls the prop and there is a ton of fishing line wrapped around the shaft. I help him cut it off and say "hey, that prop pin is going overboard if you're not careful." Of course, I grab it and "plunk, into the water." OK, no TM pin. We proceed to try to make one out of some heavy wire pins he had on board, but had to head to a marina and cut it down with a hacksaw. Worked perfectly, but TM still down for the count. I think he had a bad battery. Anyway, we took off for some spots down the lake that he thought would really be productive. We pulled into this one cove and there were huge pike everywhere! All the way up to 10 lbs plus. We taunted them with the jerk bait and the banjo and a couple of other lures and they would not bite anything. I mean, I dropped that banjo right in front of them and twitched and....nothing. We finally took off and fished a bunch of other coves for the rest of the day. The guide scored a 7 lb pike and another 4 pound largemouth on a Zoom Horny toad. He was only using about ten pound test and I thought that was way too light for frog fishing, but it was working for him. I couldn't believe it. the middle of the day, 63 degree water, bright blue sky and he's tagging fish on it. I tried fishing one for quite a while and got a few blow ups, but no hook ups. Worked a Senko on a point and got some bites, but I think they were bream, because I could not hook up. We went back to the pike cove and only saw one in there and he would not bite. No telling where all of them went. So, finally, back to where we started and BAM, huge bite on the jerkbait and the flouro to braid connection breaks. I was not happy, but oh well. Then the guide scores another 4 pound largemouth on the frog. trust me, I never thought Idaho would have tons of 4 pound bass but it does. The day finally would down and I still only had two fish in the boat and the guide had 4 and some nice weight. He says he is fishing a tournament in two weeks and I think he already has the pattern down. I have to say, it was a great time and Coeur d Alene Idaho is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been to. Amarillo


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Man you get that right.

Funny story... I was looking for a 6.9l IH for my F-250. I bid on a couple on flea-bay, and then found a whole truck for the price I was bidding on motors.

Put a bid in, (seller had a local shop do compression / leakdown)... and it was 34 minutes from willing when I realized the truck was in *Coeur D' Alene, Idaho!

Needless to say we won the bid (less then 2k) for a complete F-250 4x4... so wife and I fly up with camping gear and spent 3 weeks driving back. THe Lake was awesome!

We camped in the Grand Tetons, Yellowstone, saw Mt. Rushmore... 

It was awesome! Old truck is still out in the yard right now.. great truck, great trip, great memories.

May have been 2,675 miles away but no regrets.

Thanks for the memory. :thumbsup:
*


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to live an hour away from there. Beautiful place. 

Newman lake near Spokane WA is full of 4 pound bass also. That was one of my favorite places to fish as a teenager in the early 90's until the state decided to stock it with Tiger Muskie in order to cut down on the fish population. The lake was so full of fish that you couldn't go swimming without bream biting at your leg hairs. That is, until they put the Muskie in there.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Grew up about 30 miles from there on Lake Pend Orielle, and went to college at the University of Idaho. The most amazing place I have ever been, would move back if I could find a job, and if the chick would move.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

How in the hell did you remember how to spell the name of the lake? About time somebody beat you Bass fishing!!!

KsB


----------



## Teater (Jun 24, 2011)

Great area, if I were rich, I would spend my summers up there and my winters here..be an official Snow Bird.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the nice replies. Glad you all appreciated the report. I asked them what do they do in the winter and they said "ice fish." I found out also that you can steelhead fish (three hour drive) during the winter as long as you avoid the crowds by going during the week and also the hunting is really great. Elk hunting. OK, time to get up early tomorrow and go for a run to get ready for my elk hunting trip....

Oh yeah, you can also ski. I saw some of those runs and asked myself "where is the bunny slope, ha ha ha.!"

take care, Amarillo


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

My family had a mobile home (fish camp) on Arrowhead Point on Coeur D' Aleneback in the 60's and I used to tear up the fat Yellow Perch with just a Panther Martin Spinner! Our favorite activity was trolling for "bluebacks" which are landlocked Kokanee Salmon, they don't get much over 12" long but are wonder when smoked! I also caught many nice bass in the 2-4 pound range and found many Indian arrowheads in the shallow water along the shores of Coeur D' Alene. Wonderful childhood memories!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh cool! The guide was telling me about the Kokanee salmon. Evidently, they are the main food source of the King Salmon that have been stocked in the lake. 
thanks for your post. Amarillo


----------

